# Are You A Mac or A PC?



## jazvdb (Aug 19, 2009)

I gotta go with PC, everything is still on the PC.... Whereas the Mac, you'll hard time finding every single thing you need.... 

But i didn't say I don't like the Mac, it is still pretty cool....


----------



## Sephi (Aug 19, 2009)

I prefer the pc, more useful to me. I also dislike how mac os works, don't think I could really get used to it.


----------



## vergilite (Aug 19, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> I prefer the pc, more useful to me. I also dislike how mac os works, don't think I could really get used to it.



mac os is just a UNIX system which is really fun for programming and quite easy to get a hang of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but i have to go for PC because a mac costs, what? like £1000 for a laptop that you could put together yourself for much less!


----------



## Technik (Aug 19, 2009)

I want a mac but one grand for a computer?! Thats just too much. I want one due to the OS and how it looks but whats so special about it other than that?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 19, 2009)

Everyone who uses Mac tells me how awesome it is. I kind of believe them too, since they originally used PC. But until I experience it firsthand, I'm going to stick to PC.


----------



## Cermage (Aug 19, 2009)

vergilite said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uh.. you cant put together a laptop yourself. you can get one custom made from a certain selection of parts. but thats about it. the extent of laptop modification is ram and harddrive. though some of the old dells and acer's you could swap in new cpu's ad gpu's. 

Im a bit of both. one main thing about mac osx i like is that its pretty prone to viruses, rare slowdowns and its look. im actually tempted to install leopard on my current laptop, over my fedora install. the main that draws me away from mac is its support for games is pretty small. but then again i barely find myself playing games on my desktop/laptop these days.  with a laptop, i want something that doesnt slowdown, quick and easy to use and does all the things i want it to without much hassle. macs do that for me, apart from the hefty pricetag.


----------



## redact (Aug 19, 2009)

pc - not windows pc, just pc...


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 19, 2009)

If I had enough money i'd be a Mac guy.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 19, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> pc - not windows pc, just pc...


Me too.

Sometimes


Also, never really tried mac except at school which wasn't much.

Also PC (Linux) works, why get mac?


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't like Macs, and I hate Mac fanboys even more.


----------



## IzzehO (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm going to stick with windows considering my room mate (A multimedia undergrad) spent a ridiculous amount of money on an underpowered mac just to end up using boot camp and running windows the whole time. It just doesn't have the support for well.... anything I use.... For the money it costs to buy a mac I could build a computer twice the strength and emulate the (at most 2) apps for mac I might want.


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm a PC.

I have a hackintosh netbook, but I never boot it in that configuration. I was like, what's the point? 

Learning the ins-and-outs of MacOS was about the same as learning to speak Norwegian. Unless you live in Norway, knowing the language will do you little good. Same thing about Macs. Unless you are in an environment where you need to power-use them, there's little point in learning the ins-and-outs.

Macs are often seen being used by want-to-be-hip 30-somethings, elitist liberals, or folks from the Marketing department (a combination of the two).

- N

P.S. No offense to my Norwegian GBATemp brethren was intended.

P.S. Every offense to my Marketing GBATemp brethren was intended.


----------



## Jaems (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm a Windows XP guy.
Vista is lame imo, as is 7.

XP's got all I need, doesn't drain RAM, and is minimalistic.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 19, 2009)

I am neither, I am a human.

You just said "Are you *a* Mac or PC"

I use PC.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm a mac guy.
I got a mac pro for 299 HK$


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 19, 2009)

I use Gentoo.


Spoiler



No one here will get this


----------



## shinnyuuya (Aug 19, 2009)

i just use PC because lot of  game is on PC


----------



## théo (Aug 19, 2009)

I have both but I mainly use my MacBook Pro. The PC, I built it myself for 360 hacking, 360 game burning/ripping and everything else that I might need a PC for like more game related hacking and stuff. (except pc gaming because  I really don't like playing games on pcs or macs)


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 19, 2009)

gaming ...

yea PC


----------



## Cermage (Aug 19, 2009)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> I use Gentoo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i suddenly dont think you do.


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 19, 2009)

PC since most applications are made for the pc so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I personally hate everything Apple and their fanboys.


----------



## Anteo (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm neither... I am PmaC, the alpha and the omega! Actually I'm PC :3


----------



## enarky (Aug 19, 2009)

I _use_ Ubuntu on my PC and Mac OS X on my, erm, MacBook. I _am_ human. I think both PC and Mac fanboys are the worst kind of people.


----------



## Bloodgod (Aug 19, 2009)

^ any fanboy is the worst kind of people.

BTT  I use both. PC general shits and giggles, MacBook Pro work, MacMini component for Home theater


----------



## enarky (Aug 19, 2009)

Bloodgod said:
			
		

> ^ any fanboy is the worst kind of people.


True that.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 19, 2009)

Windows and Linux.
No *distro in particular, just whatever proves itself to be best for my usage at the time when I install it.
although, macs severely suck


----------



## perkele (Aug 19, 2009)

What is considered a PC?


----------



## NightKry (Aug 19, 2009)

PC... never bothered with apple. Supposedly, macs are better than PCs... or so my info tech teacher claims.

Then again windows steals every idea apple comes up with...


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm a human who uses windows.

I think I was a Mac in my previous life


----------



## emupaul (Aug 19, 2009)

Moot topic. I use all and any kind of computer in general. Doesn't matter what flavor. They all do the same thing in the end....its great to have choices.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 19, 2009)

I currently have 5 Macs and 1 PC in active duty around the house & garage. All my day to day stuff is done on a Mac and has been since I retired my Amigas in the mid 90's. I fire up the PC primarily to help me fix/de-louse other people's PC's, but I also use it to load up my EZFA cart for my Gameboys.

I caught a lot of shit for using Amigas back in the day, and caught plenty of shit for using Macs as well. That never really made sense to me why people are so vehemently against a brand of computer/car/coffeemaker/gameconsole. They should probably figure out something better to concern themselves with than someone else's personal preferences.

I use Macs. I'm not rich, or elitist, but I am pretty old and hip.


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm triple booting XP Ubuntu and Leopard all on this computer, so an "All" option would have been nice. I've gone with Mac since I'm using one (although currently I'm on XP because I was playing Synergy...). It's just such good quality compared to every other computer I've had before, which are quite litterally falling to pieces. And it can run Crysis on high detail, so it's ftw.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm a borg actually.

I can recognize that it is cool to own a large HD tv which recieves signal from my computer which is fed through a PS3.

Now as for Mac, well it's taken longer to bugger off than Sony Beta or IBM DOS, but really, it's just a computer sold as a module meant to run 'the other guys OS'.

The whole concept of Mac or PC just shows the person knows little about computers. It should be asked Mac or Dell or HP, or Alienware or [insert other company name here] that markets ready made computers.

Or in my case a brand name for monitor, case, powersupply, motherboard, ram, hard drive, disc drive, video card, audio card, keyboard, mouse, speakers. Because I bought it all independently. And I can assure you I can run circles around both a Mac and Dell for instance.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 19, 2009)

i like pc better n i got used to it so if i change then itll b hard to udjust


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 19, 2009)

XP user here.  I'll probably upgrade to 7 when it comes out.

Not a big fan of macs, as I never thought they were incredible or whatnot. I enjoyed it's flashy looks and the speed, but nothing really more. It's not as if there were programs or software that I needed, so it had no use for me. The price you pay to purchase them is quite ridiculous, but thats just how Apple rolls.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 19, 2009)

PCVista.
At school, Mac


----------



## Santee (Aug 19, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> XP user here.  I'll probably upgrade to 7 when it comes out.
> 
> Not a big fan of macs, as I never thought they were incredible or whatnot. I enjoyed it's flashy looks and the speed, but nothing really more. It's not as if there were programs or software that I needed, so it had no use for me. The price you pay to purchase them is quite ridiculous, but thats just how Apple rolls.


Same here Except when I saw the price of a legal version of 7 looks like Microsoft is trying to be Mac over $90 and up, also tried Mac once confusing as hell.


----------



## Dialexio (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm a Mac. I became frustrated with the XP-running Dell in my house, and my middle school computer lab passed the "iKool-Aid" to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still virtualize/Boot Camp Windows (Vista and 7 RC), but not too much. Usually, it's just to change a thing or two on my Wii's SD card. I know, it could be done in Mac OS X, but I hate garbage files every OS generates (Thumbs.db and .DS_Store).


----------



## dkelley (Aug 19, 2009)

Why the hell would anyone need a pc except for the cheap price?  since mac's run windows just as fast as pcs run windows with a quick reboot and even if you run windows apps within a window on a mac using parallels or vmware fusion it runs at virtually full speed, there's absolutely zero reason to own a pc unless you can't afford a mac.

that being said, the price factor is a real problem for many people and I totally agree with the idea of buying a nice pc for $500 rather than having no computer at all.  but I'll take the ability to run mac osx with it's 10000 times better command line (for us power users) and it's far more responsive and quick to use gui PLUS the ability to run windows apps perfectly within a window on my mac.  There's zero reason not to do that if you can afford it.

learning osx is dumb simple, and taking advantage of it's incredible configurability thanks to scriptable folder actions makes OSX a far FAR more customizable and powerful gui based OS for us power users than windows will ever be.

when OSX came out, windows xp trumped it for configurability and power user stuff (other than the amazing osx bsd-based command line).  but these days with EVERYTHING in OSX being modifyable with simple scripts that you can create visually or download from all over the internet, I repeat there is zero reason why anyone, newbie or power user would prefer windows once they take 4 or 5 days to actually thoroughly sit and learn to use OSX properly and go past the obvious basics.

cheers :-)

(preparing spam suit)


----------



## Reaper (Aug 19, 2009)

Windows, just for the compatibility and games


----------



## dkelley (Aug 19, 2009)

oh yes, and I can't personally live without apple specific software like iMovie and iPhoto.  I've never used anything nearly as effective and efficient on windows... and my career as a software developer is mostly focused on creating windows apps and working professionally with tools like this.

To the person who said that the concept of mac vs pc is wrong and it should be mac vs hp vs dell vs alienware etc... um, why?  sit down and use an alienware box running windows, an hp running windows, and a dell running windows.  can you honestly tell the difference assuming they're all up and running well?  seriously, without checking the specs in control panels etc.

Now sit at a mac and use it.  so you really think that your argument is valid?

while what you're probably trying to say is Windows vs OSX is really what people should be comparing, the pc is typically considered the standard windows box (which is wrong since macs can run and install windows legally and very effectively... it's actually supported and encouraged by apple to increase market share and make the "switch" easier), and the mac is typically considered the ONLY osx box (legally speaking, it's possible to hack-install osx onto certain pcs, not all though (I've tried it with various success)).

So the standard argument terminology of PC or Mac is quite correct.  Arguming semantics is actually incorrect since what most people accept as the correct term typically ends up becoming the correct term, even if it's actually "wrong".  That's a sad but repeatedly proven true fact about humanity, language and, specifically, english.

In the end I think you'll just end up confusing people with your argument...


----------



## Crass (Aug 19, 2009)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> The whole concept of Mac or PC just shows the person knows little about computers. It should be asked Mac or Dell or HP, or Alienware or [insert other company name here] that markets ready made computers.



Lol the irony in that statement is deliciously rich! Anyways a true geek should be proficient with all OS's, or atleast all OS's available to them. Anyone who argues about which OS is the "best" is a toolbag and probably suffering from buyers remorse (especially the apply fanboys).

Also: Linux FTW.


----------



## da_head (Aug 19, 2009)

pc ftw. macs' are overpriced, retard-proof, fashion accessories. the only use of em is anyone that is heavily into arts/graphics.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm a pc person...shame cos I had a jok set up for mac


----------



## superbob (Aug 19, 2009)

I was particulary satisfied with pc (xp on it) but since Vista I switched to Mac and I'm really satisfied with it, even if I do some xp from time to time (with BootCamp) to play games or do XP specific stuff.
What I particulary like in MacOS is the UNIX legacy, and that's why I also like GNU/Linux systems too but I prefer Quartz (MacOS) graphics to KDE or Gnome.
I find MacOS GUI always extremely clear and simple (compared to windows xp or GNU/Linux distros).
What I dislike in Mac is : the price, the vendor lock-in which is a good sh*t.


----------



## aphirst (Aug 19, 2009)

PC, due to cheap customisable/upgradeable components. Linux, too.


----------



## BlazerRazor (Aug 19, 2009)

I pretty much use Ubuntu and Windows on my workstation, also have a macbook for on-the-go usage.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 20, 2009)

dkelley said:
			
		

> Why the hell would anyone need a pc except for the cheap price?  since mac's run windows just as fast as pcs run windows with a quick reboot and even if you run windows apps within a window on a mac using parallels or vmware fusion it runs at virtually full speed, there's absolutely zero reason to own a pc unless you can't afford a mac.
> 
> that being said, the price factor is a real problem for many people and I totally agree with the idea of buying a nice pc for $500 rather than having no computer at all.  but I'll take the ability to run mac osx with it's 10000 times better command line (for us power users) and it's far more responsive and quick to use gui PLUS the ability to run windows apps perfectly within a window on my mac.  There's zero reason not to do that if you can afford it.
> 
> ...


I can probably think over a thousand reasons why a person should buy a PC over a MAC even if they had the money

but I will start with an obvious one
market share
MS still dominates the market with over 90% of all PC runs windows, and the general PC market share windows or linux / whatever is around 94-96%
where ever you go, you will most likely see PC's

now as too why someone would buy and use a system with very little market share is beyond me, its fairly pointless (since you most likely will never encounter OSX in almost all lines of work) and a waste of money, whats the point if you are just gonna run windows on it almost all the time?
why buy overpriced, propitiatory hardware when you can just buy a PC to do the exact same things
and PC can run OSX also with OSx86 packaged with latest OSX ver, and most packages are n00b proof (if you really wanted OSX)

now I myself have many reasons
custom built PC, ease of upgradeability and tons and tons of hardware to choose from, weather it be CPU, gfx cards, motherboards, cases, ram, PSU, theres really nothing stopping me where as there would only be able 2 choices on a mac hardware prebuilt


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 20, 2009)

I use a PC.  Why?  Because I don't really like Mac's.  Nor their OS.  That, and I own a Zune(not complaining, I love my Zune, and if possible, am gonna get the ZuneHD), and I love Windows 7.  Plus, everything is on a PC.


----------



## CorruptJon (Aug 20, 2009)

PC, definitely. I'm not cool enough to have a Mac.


----------



## jazvdb (Dec 16, 2009)

blah blah


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 16, 2009)

PC, although I don't really care. Macs are just mucho expensive.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

I guess I would say PC


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 16, 2009)

jazvdb said:
			
		

> blah blah


quoted for truth


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 16, 2009)

I prefer Windows XP to Macintosh (except those really old version, like vMac for DS sort of, so version 7) and it's much easier to use compared to Macs. And I take it apart every 2nd week or so for school, just to remember if I can put everything back together again. No probs there!

PCs are epic.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 16, 2009)

PC with Windows 7 and Ubuntu for me.  So, PC for me.  Mac's are overrated, overpriced, and are way too costly for repairs.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 16, 2009)

pc for sure
you can do so much more on pc than on a mac
and i just dont like how the Mac runs, even tho it looks cool


----------



## BanditKing (Dec 16, 2009)

Macs are POS esp. for gaming


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm a PC. I don't like how OS's are becoming.
Windows XP ftw.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 16, 2009)

Pc, as it's cheaper then a mac and can be heavily customized.


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm neither a Mac nor a PC.

I'm a human.


----------



## Frog (Dec 16, 2009)

Linux for me.
Although i still have xp on dual boot, just for the occasional use.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> I'm a PC.
> Windows XP ftw.


+1 :yaypc:
Partly human, but I prefer PCs


----------



## shadowdragon23 (Dec 16, 2009)

Windows XP, but i'm going to buy a MacBook


----------



## lightyear (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuck mac!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 16, 2009)

Are you crazy mac?
Im not stupid


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Are you crazy mac?
> Im not stupid


Lol, there's a member of the Team Cyclops Forums called krazymac


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 16, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoLuckys (Dec 16, 2009)

pc here too


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 16, 2009)

I've always used a PC and don't plan to change that


----------



## Raki (Dec 16, 2009)

Windows7/Ubuntu/OS X Tiger...and I'm a human o.o


----------



## HBK (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm a Mac and proud to be one...well, human in nature of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Much easier to use, safer (like no virus worries - although it's possible to get, but I've never encountered one), and I can do stuff in like half the time I'd to in Windows.

I just use Windows in VMWare for Visual Studio and some gaming. Apart from that, it's all Mac.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 16, 2009)

PC here, i know nothing of Mac's, apart from reading on this topic and noticing the price of them.....Jeeeez


----------



## outgum (Dec 17, 2009)

Definatly a PC, Main programs are designed for windows and are compatible with it, Mac's dont appeal to me at all.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm a PC and I sell fish!

Haha, always liked that one guy in that commercial. Anyway, Mac is for artists, and I respect that, but I'm not one. I'm a gamer, so I'll stick to muh PC.

Unless you're a Mac fag who goes around boasting about how incredible their OS is and how much Windows sucks, then I hate you.


----------



## rayhien9 (Dec 17, 2009)

i like PC mac is ok besides my PC is customized to look like a Mac


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 17, 2009)

Always been a PC user.
Except during the times where our school only had Macs..


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 17, 2009)

PC.

Dun like Macs. I dunno how to use Macs D:

I also hate linux. primarily because it appeared on my previous crud-crud school


----------



## DjFIL (Dec 17, 2009)

Mac OS is what I use most... but I do have a system with Win 7... so I voted Mac... but seriously we're all PC users, unless you have a Super Computer or some other computer type that doesn't count as a "personal computer".  As much as I love my Mac, I really hate the MAC vs PC thing... its quite silly.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't really like Mac... At all! I played PC all my life,and Mac has always been near me when in school I would play it but not like it. (Most likely because I grew up with a PC in my house and have no idea how to use a Mac) What made me really hate them this year was them horrible Mac commercials who have to try to insult the hell out of PC because they know there not as good,kind of like Pepsi insulting Coke because they don't make as much money.


----------



## fryguy (Dec 17, 2009)

PC / Amiga / Pegasos 1


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 17, 2009)

heard a rumour that apple pees on every single piece of their trademark before it is sold  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thats because i have to choose the pc


----------



## gringosam (Dec 17, 2009)

Mac OS is alright, Apple hardware lockdown makes me angry.  PC for me.


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm a PC version using windows 7 on a macbook. I stay as far as possible of OS X. i rather use linux cuz i dont haz to pay for upgrades for it


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 17, 2009)

I use a mac becuz i get no viruz and they just work.


----------



## outgum (Dec 17, 2009)

Since Pc is pretty much owning...
I CALL FOR PICTURES!


----------



## Gore (Dec 17, 2009)

I use a PC because I have a PC. I'd use a Mac if I had a Mac. If I had both I would use the faster one.
They're just computers to me. I don't play games or use any special programs so anything works.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 17, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> I use a PC because I have a PC. I'd use a Mac if I had a Mac. If I had both I would use the faster one.
> They're just computers to me. I don't play games or use any special programs so anything works.



+1

I use whatever i have around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mostly PC, sometimes mac) at work
(At home i use PC)


----------



## bambam95 (Dec 18, 2009)

Personally I use Mac but I really don't give a shit what I'm using as long as it works


----------



## pika3000 (Dec 19, 2009)

Definitely a PC, though I had to use a Mac in one of my classes at one point because it was all they had and it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Splych (Dec 19, 2009)

PC. I don't like the way the Mac O/S is designed >_


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a human 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



with a PC


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 19, 2009)

Can I be bi-sexual? I like both Windows 7 and Snow Leopard.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 19, 2009)

PC FTMFW

I use a PC, I do art from time to time. I do actual video editing for my class and Mac holds no benefit to what I do, even though they claim to be for multimedia people. I know and understand PC's alot better than Macs so if it breaks down or something, I can have it up and running quickly. People complain about PC viruses, stop looking at vegetable porn, downloading anything, shady sites in general, and USE COMMON SENSE. I use avast, the only warning it gives me are just false positive on cracks or keygens. I do play games often, but people say you can do that in a Mac. "Emulate W7" they say. No. I'd never pay money for an overpriced piece of hardware with a sub-par OS only to emulate the OS I want at a slower speed on weak hardware.

PC for life, thank you very much.

PS: I don't mind fanboys, but when they get in your face, dripping ignorance and unjustified bias, it gets old fast. Example: Mac user opposes me and tells me to run "Geekbench". I do. We were running basically the same machines (excepts his was a laptop) but I had a dedicated video card and a few minor differences. Mac fanboy has fangasm when his Mac scores higher on some shitty benchmark. He was running with a 320GB 2.5" 7200RPM SATAII. I was using a 40GB 3.5" 5400RPM IDE (long story). No kidding you'd score higher. I told him to run "PCMark" in his beloved Boot Camp if he's wanting to compare machines. He denied due to it running being a big download. I love to challenge fanboys.


----------



## Commadore64 (Dec 19, 2009)

If you like girls and also like to play with other guys Wii's - you're bi-sexual


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 19, 2009)

My girlfriend attends medical school, and her school has worked out some kind of contract with Lenovo.  Every student is required to have a tablet PC.  In her class there are about 85 students, and there are 7 guys in the class who use Macbooks instead.  They always run into technical problems, whether it be the inability to access a website because there's no Mac version of the software they need, connection issues, etc.  She would feel sorry for them (as would I), except for the fact that they all sit together in the same corner of the class and keep measuring their dicks against the Lenovos, talking about how superior the Mac is over the PC.  They should've gone to art school instead.  

Until Macs dominate the market and every industry, I'm sticking with PC all the way.


----------



## ~Tiny~ (Dec 19, 2009)

I use Windows, but have actually never used a Mac, mostly due to the fact that my brothers would never allow me to run one in the house.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2009)

PC.
Mac (and everything of Apple) is generally overpriced, and I prefer to pay less for more


----------



## 67birdman (Dec 20, 2009)

PC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I am r4ymond (Dec 20, 2009)

PC. I've tried one of the old Macs before...and I just didn't like it. PC is the better choice for me.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 20, 2009)

Both.


----------



## Guzzie (Dec 20, 2009)

As far as desktop machines are concerned, I much prefer Windows to OS X. The general upgradability and other power features are nice to have. Games are pretty awesome, but generally I prefer console gaming. For Laptops however, I think apple does a MUCH better job than any other pc manufacturer. The build quality is way better and the laptops have far superior power management than the pc counterparts, and I think that's what important in a device that is supposed to be mobile. The stability and invulnerability to the majority of shit on the internet is also a plus. I use my notebook for school, and it needs to work all of the time or else I am screwed. I wouldn't feel 100% comfortable with a PC notebook. Although I will say it does suck not being able to run lots of little miscellaneous programs (without booting into windows) for example pokesav, or other windows only apps.

Also I find the market share argument to be a fallacy (at least among US College students). There are lots of kids that have macs and with more and more stuff going to the cloud and being browser based, I believe the operating system argument with get gradually less relevant. Yes you can compare the specs and say one is a better value than the other, but there are the other things that need to be taken into account. (plastic vs aluminum for example). seriously the new macbook pros are STURDY


----------



## Arp1 (Dec 20, 2009)

I got a Mac Book with the current OS, and a Windows XP (Most likely not gonna upgrade to Windows 7.), so I'm okay.


----------



## DarkSpace (Dec 20, 2009)

I have 2 OS's


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 20, 2009)

Guzzie said:
			
		

> (plastic vs aluminum for example). seriously the new macbook pros are STURDY


they also dent easily if dropped where as plastic would either break or just absorb it

or you could just get one coated in rubber like some laptops


----------



## alidsl (Dec 20, 2009)

IBNobody said:
			
		

> I'm a PC.


And windows 7 was my idea


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 20, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> IBNobody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

I lol'd


----------



## asdf (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm a PC. I personally can't stand Macs for anything.


----------



## delta123 (Dec 21, 2009)

i have had my macbook for over 2 years now. and i love it. it had 7hr battery life now it is down to 6. something that a windows computer did not have at that time. so for laptops i am a mac.

for desktops i am windows. mainly because of gaming.


----------



## jazvdb (Dec 26, 2009)

dmpasd


----------



## iFish (Dec 26, 2009)

i a mac and snow leopard was not my idea biznitchs!


----------



## Jan1tor (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm a PC for sure. I don't want to use those handicapped 1 button mouses.
Hell man I've tried.
I used a mac (Emulator on the Amiga) (B&W OS) Hated it!
I got a free Mac with 0S9 by fixing the hard drive. Hated it! Gave it to my mother in law.
I'll stick to my PCs.
Computers I've gone through:
Timex Sinclair,Timex Sinclair 2000, 3 Commodore 64s, Amiga 1000, 2 Amiga 500s, Amiga 1200, Amiga CD32, 386 pc, 486 pc, AMD 586 pc,
Pentium 1, Pentium 2, Pentium 3, Pentium core 2, Pentium Core 2 Quad.  Don't get me started on consoles.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 3, 2010)

Mainly Mac, but I do use Windows.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 3, 2010)

PC guy all the way right here, XP for the win.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2010)

Runnin OS X as we speak. Im not partial though. I really could care less. Ill use windows as long as its no more than a half an hour of vista. 

Infact i have xp booted as a my bootcamp for games and other things.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 5, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> PC guy all the way right here, XP for the win.


*High Five*

Hey all you crappy Mac users out there press 
Alt+Ctrl+options/apple+8 and see what happens to your precious Mac :devil:


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 5, 2010)

PC FTW


i hate macs.


----------



## Chaz. (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a PC, and never tried a MAC


----------



## _Burai_ (Jan 5, 2010)

PC. Tried a mac and hated it.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2010)

though mac fanboys deny it, you can have the same hassle with a mac than you can have with a pc.
sometimes more.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 5, 2010)

I own both a new iMac and a PC. They both have their strengths and weaknesses. I do find that most people who "hate" Macs are people brought up on Windows who have memorized where to click and being different confuses them. If they were brought up on the Mac interface they would be saying the exact same thing about Windows. *shrug*


----------



## DS1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> I own both a new iMac and a PC. They both have their strengths and weaknesses. I do find that most people who "hate" Macs are people brought up on Windows who have memorized where to click and being different confuses them. If they were brought up on the Mac interface they would be saying the exact same thing about Windows. *shrug*



Yeah, except I was brought up on a Mac, but got a PC when it was time for my own computer. Now I use Ubuntu.


----------



## hdofu (Jan 5, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> I own both a new iMac and a PC. They both have their strengths and weaknesses. I do find that most people who "hate" Macs are people brought up on Windows who have memorized where to click and being different confuses them. If they were brought up on the Mac interface they would be saying the exact same thing about Windows. *shrug*



I was brought up on pc (aside from my very first machine which was an apple II plus) and I can say thats probably the reason I'm a mac user.  With bootcamp and parallels I can avoid fiddling with windows most of the time anyway.  PC has it's strengths, but no matter when I have been working with a pc, it almost always has some little quirk it needs corrected, which seems to lead to something else needing fixing via driver update restart... and periodically I've had them decide to restart while I'm out of the room without my consent, leaving me losing some downloads.

*Is typing on a pc at the moment*


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jan 5, 2010)

PC!  Macs are prettier, but I'm used to PCs.

Also, after the abomination that is iTunes i'm disinclined to buy more Apple software.


----------



## TheLifeRuiner (Jan 5, 2010)

YOU FOOLS

"MACS" ARE Personal ComputerS TOO


also i don't understand what this "other" category is



for the record, i own a COMPUTER with a large windows 7 partition for recording video off some cheapy windows only recorder
you should all know that i have a mere 512MB of RAM and it runs fine
sure the windows rating is like 2.0 but who gives a fuck lol (i don't even set it to best performace, hell i run it with Aero hahaha)
i don't run xp because my piece of shit reinstall disc wouldn't let me reinstall it
also because i think windows 7 is pretty
my other partition is linux mint 7 xfce that i use for everything else

if i had the money, i would buy an apple computer w/ osx just because it's pretty too, also because it's an OS i need to learn

i would tri-boot, and just go with whatever i feel at any time

so far it seems to me this is what certain OSes need to be used for

Windows - Gaming
Linux - General Use
OSX - General Use

problems:

Windows - hella viruses cuz  you used limewire like a dumbass or you went too far in teh interwebs
Linux - gotta go through a lot of trouble just to set up some things like a LEXMARK PRINTER that won't even work correctly at the end (lol)
OSX - useless unless you dish out the money for an apple computer or you hack it (in which case you may as well use either of the other two OSes)

that's just my experience

lol


----------



## Westside (Jan 5, 2010)

I like the Mac OS, however, the computers are pure overpriced crap.  If they allowed option to customize the computer like PC, I would totally go for a Mac.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 5, 2010)

Macs aren't as overpriced as most people think.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a Mac and OSX was my idea!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 6, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Macs aren't as overpriced as most people think.
> 
> Actually...yeah.  They are.  Compared to good PCs, they are.
> 
> QUOTE(luke_c @ Jan 5 2010, 02:17 PM) I'm a Mac and OSX was my idea!



I hope you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Krestent (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm a Mac


----------



## .Chris (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm a PC. I never owned a Mac.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 6, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Macs aren't as overpriced as they could be.



fixed.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 6, 2010)

PC.

Macs are cute though. If I were a girl or a homosexual I would probably own a mac. Alas, I am neither. Damn my penis and heterosexuality!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 6, 2010)

TheLifeRuiner said:
			
		

> YOU FOOLS
> 
> "MACS" ARE Personal ComputerS TOO
> 
> ...


You know what they mean by PC. Several sites including this say that.

Don't be a fucktard.


----------



## TheLifeRuiner (Jan 6, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> You know what they mean by PC. Several sites including this say that.
> 
> Don't be a fucktard.



obviously you're no fan of joking around

sorry not everyone here is serious, douchebag


i will give you that it wasn't that funny, though
really i'm having a hard time finding it amusing now that i read it over lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 6, 2010)

TheLifeRuiner said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That obviously wasn't a joke. Or it was a really bad joke.

I'm not a "douchebag" despite what you may think. This is not the EoF or 4chan. I don't expect foolishness here.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 6, 2010)

GBAtemp off-topic chat is deadly serious.


----------



## TheLifeRuiner (Jan 7, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> That obviously wasn't a joke. Or it was a really bad joke.
> 
> I'm not a "douchebag" despite what you may think. This is not the EoF or 4chan. I don't expect foolishness here.



First of all, I can't understand how you can say "obviously", and then say "or..." If it's so obvious, then there wouldn't be an "or", and you would be right, but you're not.

It's not about what I think, it's about how you're presenting yourself.

This is a video game website, get over yourself.


I really have nothing against you...you're just saying some silly things. Like I said, what I said probably isn't funny but WHATEVER man, get over it. lol
If it makes you feel better, I'll say "I'm a PC".

Man if you don't let this go...lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2010)

TheLifeRuiner said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mistake. Simple Explanation.

How the hell did I "present" myself to be a 'douchebag'. Is it because I insulted your joke? It's okay. Don't cry.

I have been here long enough to know that this is a forum about "videogames". Duh.

I didn't like your "joke". Plain and simple. No need to get offended over it.

What?


----------



## Advi (Jan 7, 2010)

oh lawd.

there has been no Mac vs. PC thread anywhere to date that doesn't have stupid arguments.


----------



## TheLifeRuiner (Jan 7, 2010)

nah lol


you know what
there's no point
fugget it!


----------

